#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Jomtien Beach World Jet Ski Kings Cup

## dirtydog

This Saturday and Sunday at Jomtien Beach is the Tozen World Watercross Kings Cup 2006 and I was there, well today I was and I probably will go on Sunday aswell, this is a yearly event and this year it is 24k dollars prize money, over 100 competitors though from 20 differant countries.

There is a running commentry on the races in both Thai and English but it did seem a bit disorganised.

The beach was absolutely packed and you cant get to the sea as it is roped off, each team has their own roped off section of the beach to keep jet skis that aren't being used and also to store all their kit and stuff, so you have to find a gap to get to the sea or go under the rope, got to get to the sea if you want to take pictures  :Smile:  anyway first up some pictures of the jet skies.





















































All differant sorts, got to admit I like the first one ther best, nice color  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

Lets have a look at some of the jet skis that are being raced or just about to be raced in the chance of winning the big money.

----------


## dirtydog

Obviously there is quite a bit of money in the sport of racing jet skies, some of the teams vehicles.

----------


## dirtydog

Guests you need to be a member to view videos on this board.

----------


## dirtydog

Well looking at the missing "R" on the rescue boat I wonder how well it is maintained?

----------

